# When Mallorn Takes a Bath (I had to sneak up on her)



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So just recently, I caught Mallorn taking a bath. She always takes baths when it's just really not a good time, like when it's snowing outside or everyone else is wearing 46 sweaters. Anyway, she's always careful not to get her head wet:








I also rather had to sneak up on her because it was dark and she doesn't like to talk to people when she's wet, they must be deferred into the sitting room before any meetings, where they will wait for her to approve their presence. 








The reason she looks so alarmed is because that was an explicitly unauthorized meeting...








The terms of reconciliation were a piece of lettuce and NO FLASH on the camera, which is why these ones were so dark. She took a while to agree to the agreement, but in the end....








I think the royal princess quite enjoyed her terms and conditions!








I just uploaded like 3487564 pictures of Mallorn to Photobucket because I spent 1 and 1/2 hours chasing her around with a camera trying to get a BOTM picture. Of course, she yawned 3 times. 
The first time, I was so shocked I dropped the camera. 
The second time, my hand slipped and instead of the shutter button I clicked the "power off" button. 
The last time, I took the picture, and when I looked at it, it hadn't taken it :laughing: 
A curse is upon us...
Anyway, there will probably be several more pictures of her soon 
Thanks for following this royal caper :budgie: :king:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She is the prettiest little thing...her color is awesome wet or dry...

I know what your saying about the picture curse...I tried to snap several the other day, and the best yawn's were blurry...I hung in there forever it seemed and when I got my next yawn chance, the camera batteries were dead...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> She is the prettiest little thing...her color is awesome wet or dry...
> 
> I know what your saying about the picture curse...I tried to snap several the other day, and the best yawn's were blurry...I hung in there forever it seemed and when I got my next yawn chance, the camera batteries were dead...


Thank you  I know what you mean, Mallorn is getting reeeeeal friendly with the camera lately as my new hobby seems to be constantly ambushing her in a vain attempt to capture a yawn shot...:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your pictures are great!

I laughed SO hard when I read your experiences trying to get a picture for the BOTM challenge. 
Believe me, I can relate totally! What you described sounds like something I would do. :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your pictures are great!
> 
> I laughed SO hard when I read your experiences trying to get a picture for the BOTM challenge.
> Believe me, I can relate totally! What you described sounds like something I would do. :laughing:*


Thank you so much! 
Oh, goodness, a struggle indeed  There's always something...
THIS IS YOUR FAULT
I mean..._ahem_...thank you for the intriguing and frustrating challenge 
:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Thank you so much! 
Oh, goodness, a struggle indeed  There's always something...
THIS IS YOUR FAULT
I mean...ahem...thank you for the intriguing and frustrating challenge 
:laughing:

Click to expand...

:laughing: You're right, it IS my fault!

Your comment made me laugh so hard my cheeks hurt.

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> :laughing: You're right, it IS my fault!
> 
> ...


Poor cheeks! 
But revenge is sweet...
:evil: 
Hahaha!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's funny how she chooses the coldest days to take her baths! Mallorn looks quite pleased holding the piece of lettuce on that last photo. 
And best of luck in getting the yawning pic for the contest!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I swear that Sammy and Mallorn are budgie soulmates! Sammy will also wait until bright in the morning when the heat is completely off to take his baths. I just offered him a nice warm bath at 21:00 while the heat has been on all day and... nothing. His poor pinnies look so uncomfortable, but he's chatting away, so I guess he's fine!

Good luck on the BOTM contest. I decided I couldn't go there and teach St. Patrick's Day properly at school :laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

aluz said:


> It's funny how she chooses the coldest days to take her baths! Mallorn looks quite pleased holding the piece of lettuce on that last photo.
> And best of luck in getting the yawning pic for the contest!


Oh, thank you...
I'll need it...
:fingerx:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

PrincipePio said:


> I swear that Sammy and Mallorn are budgie soulmates! Sammy will also wait until bright in the morning when the heat is completely off to take his baths. I just offered him a nice warm bath at 21:00 while the heat has been on all day and... nothing. His poor pinnies look so uncomfortable, but he's chatting away, so I guess he's fine!
> 
> Good luck on the BOTM contest. I decided I couldn't go there and teach St. Patrick's Day properly at school :laughing:


Oh, that's just hilarious! Budgies are so weird :S
Mally at the moment is routinely preening to make sure she's pretty even with her pinnies in case the camera comes to take some pictures to send to Sammy 

Thanks for the luck, I hope you have some too! :fingerx:


----------

